# Practical improvements.



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Easier imbedding of youtube videos.

Editing of thread titles enables for members and not just Mods

A designated journal section or a change of description to the current Member Pictures section. I spent days looking for the journal section when i first came on. Its not very clear.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Ability to embed youtube vids in the members pictures section would be good for video feedback for training and posing.

J


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Bumping this with another ask

*Journal linking in profile

Ie. a new but under Blog Entries that says "My Journal" that is clickable that autolinks to a persons journal when they create one.

Obviously needs a journal forum too


----------

